# Experiences: TAD (Tube Amp Doctor)



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I just saw these these on the tubestore.com I've never heard of them before so I was wondering if anyone had a chance to try them yet. Here is the blurb from the site. 

*TAD (Tube Amp Doctor)*

The T.A.D. (Tube Amp Doctor) tubes we offer are designed in Germany and produced in China to TAD's high standards. The reliability, build quality and tone of these TAD tubes are outstanding. TAD 6L6 and TAD EL84 tube types are clearly some of the best available. 

http://www.tubestore.com/tad.html


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Are they designed for TAD or are they taking existing manufacturers tubes and screening and testing them better?

I was under the assumption they were just relabeled.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeff, I interpreted it as designed by TAD but made in China to TAD's specifications.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They are TAD tubes (made specifically for TAD), here's some reviews

http://www.watfordvalves.com/cgi-bin/documents/testreport_47.pdf

http://www.watfordvalves.com/cgi-bin/documents/testreport_44.pdf

I tried the El84's and they were nothing special. Not quite a clear as i'm used to, the JJ's seem to be better. The 6L6's I haven't tried.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

the good talk I have heard about them is mostly regarding the large bottle 6l6's. while the small bottle ones are held with much less favour. I think they are mad at the shuguang factory


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a couple of TAD's and they are no better or worse than most others.I find that Svetlana Winged C's are better sounding to my ears.
They seem to have good matching capabilities though.Shugaung tubes work fine,but I have no comment on their longevity as of yet.


www.claramps.com


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I tried a set of their EL84's. My experience was about the same as everyone else. They are nice tubes, but nothing amazing.


----------

